# Sweetie has a red Vent.



## myprettykeet (May 31, 2015)

What causes the vent area to be red? I gave her a spray bath with warm water today(-she Loved it, by the way) because her vent looked a little red, she did try and clean around her vent herself , it looked like she ate some of the dark green poop upon bringing her home which I don't know what all that is about.


Sweetie has a bit of a red vent, I made an appointment with her avian vet for Monday, June 1, later today actually. And she doesn't poo a whole lot when she does poo, It's dark green, a bit of white and squishy, but it's usually a little bit at a time. The pet store I got her from said it may be from a change in diet, but when I went to check it out, they said I got a good seed blend for my keet, VitaKraft brand which, it says, comes already fortified with plenty of vitamins, like the Kaytee brand they give them to start out with. I'm going to bring her food in with me to the vet's later today.


I hope they do the right tests, cause I want my Sweetie to be as healthy as possible. By the way of a healthy bird, what makes their feathers glossy?

I'm going to check the articles some more and write my questions for the vet down.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am glad you are taking Sweetie to the vet . Please let us know what the vet says regarding her red vent area. What a great idea to write down some questions before you go. For your budgie to have a nice glossy feather plumage she requires a varied and fresh diet. Greens such as thyme, basil, broccoli and egg calcium bells, please read through the stickies for a more complete list of foods.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you are writing down all your questions before visiting the vet with Sweetie today. :thumbsup:

We'll be interested to hear what the vet had to say when you return from Sweetie's appointment.

This is a good resource for information on a healthy diet for Sweetie:
Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------

